# I think we have out groove back!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I posted about h not wanting sex more than once a week and him not wanting me to masturbate, about how it seemed kind of lackluster when we did it. 
Frequency has come back and last night it was just incredible. I have never been with someone like him. Sometimes he just kisses me in a certain way and it's just as erotic and intimate as intercourse. Sometimes it's not the toys, the positions, somehow he makes the simplest movements seem so full of love and lust, he just drives me crazy. I just thought since I posted negative things I should post good things too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

yay for you.
hope things continue to get better for you.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

:smthumbup:

Awesome!


----------



## LivenW/Love01 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice. I read your thread.. Good for you! I'm glad things are going good for you. Really thanks again for the advice.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No problem. I was just thinking at your age I also had a hard time drawing boundaries and I was such a people pleaser. Just work on you. You're at the age where you're setting the stage for who you will be as an adult. Be a good role model to your daughter, show her how strong you are! 
Yeah I guess no one else relates to cross dressing. Lol. 
Kind of funny because no man has ever been so amazing in bed with me. 
Aftery divorce I told myself kiddingly that if never be with another straight man again because of their emotional issues. Well I guess I kind of fulfilled that. I'm with a straight man with a female alter ego.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I posted about h not wanting sex more than once a week and him not wanting me to masturbate, about how it seemed kind of lackluster when we did it.
> Frequency has come back and last night it was just incredible. I have never been with someone like him. Sometimes he just kisses me in a certain way and it's just as erotic and intimate as intercourse. Sometimes it's not the toys, the positions, somehow he makes the simplest movements seem so full of love and lust, he just drives me crazy. *I just thought since I posted negative things I should post good things too!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm VERY glad you posted this good thing. We see enough of the negative that it becomes discouraging unless someone comes back to post the positive. 

I'm so glad to hear that things are going well, now. :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad you had good news to post about.:smthumbup:


----------

